# 5 weeks post RAI...



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Went for bloodwork this week, saw family Dr yesterday she started me on the lowest dose of Synthroid .025mg for 4 weeks.

here are my last few labs...

Mar 18 (RAI March 17)
TSH .03 (.3-5.6) same ranges for all tests
FT4 36.6 (7.2-21)
FT3 17.6 (3.8-6.0)

Mar 29
TSH .03
FT4 20.3
FT3 5.3

Apr 11
TSH .04
FT4 9.5
FT3 3.1

Apr 25
TSH .67
FT4 6.3
FT3 2.9

Weird as today is my first day taking it and I feel really tired today. I have been feeling pretty good despite the low levels.

Leanne.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Went for bloodwork this week, saw family Dr yesterday she started me on the lowest dose of Synthroid .025mg for 4 weeks.
> 
> here are my last few labs...
> 
> ...


Wow! Those Frees have come down which is good. Now the tweaking begins. The Frees are now too low and I am sure you know.

Most of us feel best w/ the Frees @ mid-range of the ranges given by your lab with the FT3 in the 75% of the range. Usually. Bear in mind we all differ a bit if not a lot.

I take it you will get labs in 4 weeks? I hope you respond quicky for I am sure you are exhausted. Can't run the car w/o gas. LOL!!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I go again in 4 weeks to see how I am doing. I hope my thyroid is done dying off and my levels don't go down anymore. I haven't been feeling too bad but then that could be because I felt so awful before RAI. Today I felt exhaused in the morning but not too bad this afternoon.
Leanne


----------

